# What kind of fish is this???



## JustineClarke (Apr 10, 2013)

I work at a pet store, and when going through one of the plant tanks, I found these two fish. We don't carry anything that looks like them, so they either somehow came in with a plant shipment, or a customer dumped them in the tank. The closest I could think of that we have would be female cherry barbs, but that's not what these are. They survived for who knows how long in an unheated, lightly filtered, extremely densely planted tank without ever being fed intentionally. 
I brought them home and they are happily living with my betta and harlequin rasboras, but I'm really curious to know what these little ones are!


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Maybe a native fish. I know Bluefin Killifish come in on plants as eggs sometimes. I was going to say it's similar to fish like Erimyzon sucetta or Ironcolor shiner, but I noticed the tail has a native killifish shape. You might even have some poorly coloured Bluefin Killifish looking at pictures with females in them. I'm just guessing though, I could be wrong!


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

+1 to native killifish. Looks to me like two female blue fins, although I could also be wrong... 

My reference here;VZ Pond - APE - Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts | A Planted Aquarium Community


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

andrew45 said:


> It is surely Iron-color shiner fish, as it have the identity of black line i the center.
> Iron-color shiner is mostly find at quiet areas of streams and rivers.
> Its size is normally five to six inches.


the tails are completely different on the mystery fish and the ironcolor shiner


----------



## juliechow (Dec 22, 2012)

kind of looks like one of these

baby giant snakeheads 
https://www.google.ca/search?q=baby...sh-species-in-thailand%2Fsnakehead%2F;600;315


----------



## JustineClarke (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. I'm pretty sure now that they are female bluefin killis. Now, does anyone know somewhere in the Greater Vancouver area that sells them? I'd love to pick up a male. They are beautiful little guys!


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Perhaps ask at Fantasy Aquatics?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a few of those! siamese algae fish!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

They could live at low temps 72-78 and graze on algae from the plants!! They love planted aquariums! Thats why they lived without food or heat!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

At first I thought SAE as well bit the mouth and tail are different. I agree it is most likely a killifish.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=siam...-CceoiAL-vIB4&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=979&bih=430


----------



## JustineClarke (Apr 10, 2013)

I found 8 more today! I'm running out of room for them in the current tank their in, but I like them so much that I think I'm going to start up a killi tank, maybe with a few more colourful specimens. It looks like I have some males in my new group too!


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

JustineClarke said:


> I found 8 more today! I'm running out of room for them in the current tank their in, but I like them so much that I think I'm going to start up a killi tank, maybe with a few more colourful specimens. It looks like I have some males in my new group too!


Where did you find them?! I've wanted them for so long but eventually gave up.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks like a flying fox to me

Flying Fox (fish) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

nevermind... the mouth and tail don't fit


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They are not an sae or flying fox. That I know.very cool.


----------



## wish (Apr 26, 2014)

not sure if anyone already suggested this, but could they be part of the wide variety of black stripe minnows? 
The fin veins look really similar and a lot of the _topminnows_ have rounded fins and the black stripe through the eyes.

some info Illustrations of fishes; Blackstripe Topminnow Fundulus notatus , Research into unique South West wetlands could help guide future mine site rehabilitation - ABC South West WA - Australian Broadcasting Corporation variations etc. 
and images on google search for "black stripe minnow"

*edit, i just looked up what a killifish was (b/c I wasn't familiar with them before) turns out they are "small, topminnow-like fish" (wiki) so I guess it'll be hard to tell for sure what type of fish you have  *



JustineClarke said:


> I work at a pet store, and when going through one of the plant tanks, I found these two fish. We don't carry anything that looks like them, so they either somehow came in with a plant shipment, or a customer dumped them in the tank. The closest I could think of that we have would be female cherry barbs, but that's not what these are. They survived for who knows how long in an unheated, lightly filtered, extremely densely planted tank without ever being fed intentionally.
> I brought them home and they are happily living with my betta and harlequin rasboras, but I'm really curious to know what these little ones are!
> 
> View attachment 16295


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

I agree with Topminnow.


----------

